# sonisphere 2011



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just booked my tickets!! anyone else going?


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

im keeping an eye out on the lineup although i doubt il do 2 festivals (definately doing download) as im going abroad for my bros stag which inevitably will cost a bomb!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I will definitely be going to this, have just read their site and not only are Slipknot playing the Sunday, the big four are playing the Friday!!!!! 

Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer and Megadeth all playing the Friday, I'm so excited a bit of wee just came out!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lol. hence why i booked mine pronto. not sure on biffy clyro on the saturday but rumours are foo fighters are about to confirm.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

didnt know the big 4 were playing!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

first time ever in the uk!
http://uk.sonispherefestivals.com/

the next 6 months are gonna drag.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

What a great line up!!! Just that ticket price that's making me wince a bit.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah but it's so worth it. I'm literally ordering my tickets right now!!! 

I can't miss that line up, plus I haven't seen Slipknot since about 2002 so that already had my attention.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

alex we'll have to have a beer or two mate.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Only two??? hahaha

Yeah i'm well up for that mate.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

knebworth say you're only allowed a crate of beer and a bottle of spirits per person. doesnt say how big the bottle can be though.:devil:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Deano said:


> knebworth say you're only allowed a crate of beer and a bottle of spirits per person. doesnt say how big the bottle can be though.:devil:


that sucks! i guess they want you to buy overpriced beer from their vendors.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I didn't spot that restriction on the site although having said that as much as I'll have a few beers I never get utterly wasted! 

At least they let you take food and water into the arena. At download you're not allowed anything into the arena so you're forced to buy their overpriced ****ty food and drink!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

motorhead and mastadon confirmed. this is gonna be soooooo awesome.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

My Brother is going with his mate. 

Brothers mate gets VIP tickets and back stage passes. 

They went last year and had a right laugh. 

I hate them Both and there damn facebook pictures.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Airbourne confirmed on there as well now!!! 

I'm seeing them play later in the year anyway but they're always a winner. 

Also, intrigued by Diamond Head who are also confirmed. Got a few tracks by them and they're a good band. Will be intrigued to hear them play and original version of 'Am I Evil'.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Might have to go this year since its only down the road(ish) from me


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

me and my brother in law are going, cant wait!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

we'll all have to have a get together.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Not sure if I am going yet, waiting to see the line up of Bloodstock (which is looking pretty poor at the moment).

I saw the big 4 in Poland last year, Mastodon were supposed to be playing but pulled out which was a shame, but Behemoth were great as well as the big 4 (although I don't really like Megadeth)


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've been underwhelmed by Megadeth in the past. Incredibly technical and good but lacking charisma live to be honest!  

Would be good to have a mini DW meet at Sonisphere though. Looks like a fair few members are going.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

limp bizkit confirmed.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

As well as Gallows and Once Minute Silence.

Bizkit were surprisingly good at the first Sonisphere so I'll probably have a watch. They were very relevant to their time (around 2000) but mega cheese now haha.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> As well as Gallows and Once Minute Silence.
> 
> Bizkit were surprisingly good at the first Sonisphere so I'll probably have a watch. They were very relevant to their time (around 2000) but mega cheese now haha.


i get ribbed off my mates but i love the bizkit. i did it all for the nookie YEAH! :lol:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> As well as Gallows and Once Minute Silence.
> 
> Bizkit were surprisingly good at the first Sonisphere so I'll probably have a watch. They were very relevant to their time (around 2000) but mega cheese now haha.


One Minute Silence are still going?!? :doublesho

Limp were mint in 97, 3 dollar bill was an epic record when it came out, me and my mates loved it in school. Everything after that was less than inspiring... :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Idlewillkill said:


> One Minute Silence are still going?!? :doublesho
> 
> Limp were mint in 97, 3 dollar bill was an epic record when it came out, me and *my mates loved it in schoo*l. Everything after that was less than inspiring... :lol:


christ make me feel old why dont you! :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Idlewillkill said:


> One Minute Silence are still going?!? :doublesho


It would appear so although I'm not sure if they split and re-formed. A mate of mine was in a band that toured with them about 5 years back. :thumb:

As for Limp Bizkit, they're a guilty pleasure. Some of their songs are ok, light bit of entertainment but they're far from an amazing band. They're what Motley Crue were to the 80s but to the noughties.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

went last year, loved it, so back for more this year


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Deano said:


> knebworth say you're only allowed a crate of beer and a bottle of spirits per person. doesnt say how big the bottle can be though.:devil:


I take it that's into the camping area? If so, just leave the crates in the car and go back later and get some more, between 3 of us we took in 6 crates last year and they was fine with it. Rules may of changed though.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Nozza said:


> I take it that's into the camping area? If so, just leave the crates in the car and go back later and get some more, between 3 of us we took in 6 crates last year and they was fine with it. Rules may of changed though.


you need to look at the security in place. First year we walked through with loads, last year was a bit harder especially with glass bottles of vodka.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Parkway Drive yass!


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

jamest said:


> you need to look at the security in place. First year we walked through with loads, last year was a bit harder especially with glass bottles of vodka.


Ah right, none of us drank Spirits so it was Beer and Cider only. We couldn't bring any beer into the main arena, but noticed people did smuggle cans in, I stuck with paying for cold beer, and giving my empty cup to kids who were collecting them for the money back.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just a bump to say if anyone is going next week drop me a pm and we'll sink a few. :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

This is one im looking to get tickets for... gutted i missed Download and Glastonbury so on the look out for tickets so if anyone has I need 2 pretty please, ta very muckal


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Think my friend has got my ticket, if not I will have a quiet weekend at home.

Not liking Saturdays line up very much. Apart from Sylosis and Calvera Conspiracy it is a bit of a right off.

Hopefully Black Dahlia Murder don't clash with Anthrax or Slayer, would love them to be on at the same time as Megadeth, that way I don't have any clashes.

Everyone remember to see Alestorm on the Sunday, they are awesome.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

no clashes between saturn and apollo stages so should be ok. agree about saturday night. richard cheese should be a laugh though.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Deano said:


> no clashes between saturn and apollo stages so should be ok. agree about saturday night. richard cheese should be a laugh though.


Unfortunately Black Dahlia Murder aren't on Saturn (nothing on Saturn on the Friday).

Alestorm -> Airbourne -> Mastodon -> Opeth -> Bill Bailey -> Slipknot

Great Sunday night 

Just listened to some Richard Cheese, should be a good laugh. Nearly as good as Andy Rehfeldt's metal songs turned Jazz/Disney.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Parkway Drive yass!


hope they play Karma.


----------

